# Apertura della sezione Hall of Fame



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

*Sezione aperta il 17 febbraio *

Carissimi amici e carissime amiche del forum e del blog vi comunico, a nome di tutto lo staff, che prossimamente vedrà la luce una nuova sezione in La tana del Diavolo, una sezione che sarà chiamata All of Fame perché dedicata ai grandi calciatori che nel passato hanno vestito i nostri amati colori. A chi intende aprire un topic, per esempio su Paolo Maldini, si richiede la massima cura nel redigere il messaggio di apertura, poichè lo stesso deve contenere: descrizione del giocatore, biografia, qualità tecniche, squadre in cui ha militato, rendimento, dati statistici, palmares, foto e video.
Si prega comunque di evitare copia/incolla e di rimandare a link esterni. 
Per evitare sovrapposizioni e duplicazioni si invitano gli utenti che fossero interessati ad aprire un topic specifico ad annunciarlo in questa sede. 
A lavoro ultimato gli utenti sono, inoltre, pregati (prima di aprire il topic) di inviare il loro lavoro con MP allo staff per un controllo preliminare.
Grazie per l'attenzione.


Ecco gli utenti che hanno aperto o stanno lavorando a dei topic:
[MENTION=317]Clint Eastwood[/MENTION] ----- > Jean Pierre Papin
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] -----> Marco Van Basten
Blu71-----> Franco Baresi
Blu71-----> Paolo Maldini
Blu71-----> Gianni Rivera
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]-----> Filippo Inzaghi
[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] -----> Marcel Desailly 
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]-----> Louis Van Hege 
[MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]-----> Herbert Kilpin 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]-----> Clarence Seedorf
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]-----> Nereo Rocco
[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION]-----> Andriy Shevchenko
Blu71----->George Weah 
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]----->Andrea Pirlo 
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]-----> Alessandro Nesta
Blu71----->Daniele Massaro
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION]-----> Josè Altafini
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]-----> Gennaro Gattuso
[MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]------> Gunnar Nordahl
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]-----> Rui Costa
[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] -----> Ruud Gullit


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

ottima idea, cerchiamo di non aprirli tutti subito sennò la sezione dura poco


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottima idea, cerchiamo di non aprirli tutti subito sennò la sezione dura poco



Grazie Fabry, speriamo che sia un'idea apprezzata da tutti ....o quasi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grazie Fabry, speriamo che sia un'idea apprezzata da tutti ....o quasi.



sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (17 Febbraio 2013)

Fatevi avanti.....


----------



## admin (17 Febbraio 2013)

Aperta! Chi vuole partecipare, chi vuol darci una mano con l'inserimento dei vari topic, è sempre ben accetto!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Amici ed amiche ci sono tanti grandi calciatori nella nostra storia, fatevi coraggio.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Volontari?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Avanti, c'è posto....


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Posso avere l'onore di fare Sheva?


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2013)

Certo, vai pure


----------



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Posso avere l'onore di fare Sheva?



È tutto tuo.


----------



## hiei87 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Thanks


----------



## pennyhill (23 Febbraio 2013)

Pirlo è disponibile? 

Altrimenti pazienza.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pirlo è disponibile?
> 
> Altrimenti pazienza.



Se lo apri ti prendiamo a bastonate 

Scherzo, per me è tutto tuo


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pirlo è disponibile?
> 
> Altrimenti pazienza.


 [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] annoto che te ne stai occupando tu.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Pirlo è disponibile?
> 
> Altrimenti pazienza.



Chiiiiiiii?????


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] il topic su Pirlo è pronto?


----------



## pennyhill (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION] il topic su Pirlo è pronto?



Domani sarà pronto.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Domani sarà pronto.



Perfetto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2013)

sto preparando Nesta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

Amici ed amiche ci sono tanti topic da aprire....


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici ed amiche ci sono tanti topic da aprire....



Se possibile, vorrei fare Altafini.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se possibile, vorrei fare Altafini.



Fai pure. Annoto che te ne occupi tu.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2013)

Avanti c'è posto ....


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2013)

.....vi ricordo la nuova sezione....


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

Amici contribuite.....


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Amici collaborate per la sezione dei nostri grandi del passato.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Maggio 2013)

Posso fare Gullit?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Posso fare Gullit?




.....vai tranquillo.  Ho annotato che te ne occupi tu.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Posso fare Gullit?



....il topic su Gullit?


----------



## pennyhill (19 Maggio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il topic su Gullit?



Dammi 48 ore, sto ultimando.


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dammi 48 ore, sto ultimando.



...ok, ho solo voluto capire se te ne stai occupando visto che sono passati 14 giorni da quando ti sei proposto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Ottobre 2013)

Potrebbe essere una buona idea l'apertura di una sottosezione Alumni nella sezione hall of fame per quei giocatori che sono rimasti nel cuore dei tifosi ma non sono delle vere e proprie leggende.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere una buona idea l'apertura di una sottosezione Alumni nella sezione hall of fame per quei giocatori che sono rimasti nel cuore dei tifosi ma non sono delle vere e proprie leggende.



Come idea a me non dispiace


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere una buona idea l'apertura di una sottosezione Alumni nella sezione hall of fame per quei giocatori che sono rimasti nel cuore dei tifosi ma non sono delle vere e proprie leggende.



Alumni ? Non capisco il senso del nome


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Ottobre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere una buona idea l'apertura di una sottosezione Alumni nella sezione hall of fame per quei giocatori che sono rimasti nel cuore dei tifosi ma non sono delle vere e proprie leggende.



Penso che un topic sia sufficiente. Però aspetto il parere di altri


----------

